
Coronavirus cure crowdsourcing? - levleontiev
I have a silly question to discuss:
is there any chance that a Coronavirus vaccine can be found by brute force?<p>The world already has a pretty good infrastructure (Seti@Home) for that, and media all over the world already informed everyone about the threat. Participation in saving the world from the plague could be a very good motivation to join distributed calculations.<p>Or it makes no sense at all to try the brute force?
======
bch132
Oh damn, I thought the question was whether the coronavirus could cure
crowdsourcing...

~~~
levleontiev
Somehow yes, btw. Success will be a great success story of crowdsourcing.

~~~
bch132
Solid point

------
mtmail
Have a look at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=fold.it](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=fold.it)

~~~
levleontiev
Have seen it right after the posting ;)

------
dt123
both folding@home and rosetta@home are doing this kind of thing :)

